# ABC 730 looking for self funded retirees



## rebeccaarmitage (21 August 2015)

Hi there

Rebecca from the ABC here. 

Any self funded retirees willing to talk to us about how market volatility can impact your ability to get by? Or perhaps you are able to ride out market changes? 

Get in touch at Armitage.Rebecca@abc.net.au or 02 8333 4843

Cheers
Rebecca


----------

